# Remains from the Dukla battle....



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2006)

As a matter of my research for my WW2 school project, I found co-incidentally this site (which has nothing to do with the WW2, by the way): http://detektorweb.cz/index.4me?s=show〈=1&i=543&mm=3&xb=1&PHPSESSID=51fc3f8700fa4f33c27f3f5aa16eafbf
These relics are all over the area of Dukla, where the famous _Battle of Dukla Pass_ was fought between the Czechoslovak Army Corps supported by Soviet 38th Army and the German Wehrmacht.... http://www.iabsi.com/gen/public/Military_dukla_pass.htm

Anyone capable of identifying these parts?
The last two look like Katuscha rockets...
Anyway, it's an interesting hobby, this "picking"... I think I'd like to try it. Anyone has any experiences with this kind of hobby?

BTW, my friends have been to Dukla several times. I'd love to go there too. Maybe in the Summer...

Here is the only pic I was able to find right now, I'll try to find more.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2006)

Thats an interesting pic there, why would you do that?


----------



## Pisis (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes, the photo is a good composited one.
Do what? Swinging on a rotor? He was probably very drunken...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

I dont know, that just bothers me. That is a plane and not a play ground.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes, I thought the same thing... On the top of it, it is a memorial to the fallen... But we must keep the fact it is a good composed photography...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes that it is.


----------

